# Copper River Sockeye Salmon



## meateater (May 24, 2010)

Here's a nice piece of Copper River Sockeye Salmon that I smoked up. I brushed it with EVOO and smoked with Whisky Barrel Oak Chips. That's it. No more, no less, sometimes ya just don't mess with perfection. I smoked until I could pull the skin off and back into the smoker to finish.

http://www.copperriversalmon.org/


----------



## richoso1 (May 24, 2010)

I like the way you described the prep, but unfortunately the links to the pics stated that the PhotoBucket pics had been moved/deleted. I also enjoy salmon that hasn't been brined. Thanks for sharing. It's all good my friend.


----------



## meateater (May 24, 2010)

I checked some of my old posts with qview and they work. Since its a new forum I'll give it time to figure it all out.


----------



## meateater (Oct 15, 2010)

bump.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing beats Copper River Sockeye except maybe his brother  , King .  Interesting use of the roast rack.  I've got a couple of Coho's that need to treated with respect.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 16, 2010)

I was planning to do salmon tomorrow - what temp did you smoke at?  I was going to do a quick teriyaki influenced brine, but it's really for eating, not preserving. any tips would be welcome..


----------



## nwdave (Oct 16, 2010)

Temperature?  Generally, I like to smoke salmon very slow, sneaking the temp up to usually not much more than 200*.  I think Bearcarver posted an excellent WIKI on Smoked Salmon.  It's very detailed doing a brined salmon however the information he posts on the temperature is probably what you're looking for.  Maybe somebody will jump in with a link (I haven't figured that trick out yet) or just read any of Bear's posts, he has links at the bottom of each post.


----------



## meateater (Oct 16, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> I was planning to do salmon tomorrow - what temp did you smoke at?  I was going to do a quick teriyaki influenced brine, but it's really for eating, not preserving. any tips would be welcome..


From what I remember it was under 100*. Try just some EVOO on a small piece along with the rest, it's soooooo good that way.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 16, 2010)

Dang that looks good... Wish we had Affordable Salmon Here...


----------



## nwdave (Oct 16, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Dang that looks good... Wish we had Affordable Salmon Here...


If it's an Alaskan Salmon, it's the plane ticket that drives up the price.  Up here, whole salmon is going for about 8 and change/lb.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 16, 2010)

That salmon looks great

TJ


----------



## meateater (Oct 16, 2010)

NWDave said:


> Nothing beats Copper River Sockeye except maybe his brother  , King .  Interesting use of the roast rack.  I've got a couple of Coho's that need to treated with respect.  Thanks for the idea.




 I used that roast "rib" rack a  few times till I figured out to flip it over...sometimes I aint to sharp.


----------

